# Hang Tag hole puncher with designs (Heart, Butterfly, Flower, 1/8 circle)



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

I am using vertical business cards as hang tags and went
to pick up a 1/8 inch circular hole punch and
found they have several other options available.

I designed my hang tag so that the upper 1/2 inch
gives me plenty of room to make a sharp looking
hole to run thread through and attach it to the
neck label.


If anyone is looking for a little extra for their custom
made hang tags I figured these special shapes might
come in handy for some. 

The helpful lady showed me the designs they have
and the heart, flower and butterfly would look good on
ladies or babies apparel hang tags and it gives a custom look (IMHO )

The 1/8 hole punch works great and can do several
tags/cards at a time. I would stick with only or 3 max.

It goes for under $4.00 at the Hobby Lobby store.

Here is a link to see what they offer.


Deprecated Browser Error



Hope that helps.


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a great idea, I've thought about using business cards as a hang tag and having shaped holes is something extra. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lunatic Taskbar (Aug 26, 2010)

I have used business cards as hang tags from almost day 1 
I not only have our contact info on it, it also has our pricing - and the information for bulk orders, ie clubs, schools, businesses etc.


----------

